# What can I use instead of skim milk!!



## AshleyK (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't figure out a substitution for skim milk. I don't have skim milk and I wanna make this recipe. Please help me


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2009)

Any other milk should do the trick.  What is the recipe?


----------



## AshleyK (Jul 6, 2009)

2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1 cup skim milk
1 teaspoon vanilla
This is the recipe!
Its for chocolate pudding


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2009)

AshleyK said:


> 2 tablespoons sugar
> 2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
> 1 tablespoon cornstarch
> 1 cup skim milk
> ...




Any other milk will do, 1%, 2%, whole milk.


----------



## AshleyK (Jul 6, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Any other milk will do, 1%, 2%, whole milk.


Thanks, but I am not sure about the measurements. Can you help me with that?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2009)

AshleyK said:


> Thanks, but I am not sure about the measurements. Can you help me with that?




Looks like you're making a small amount of chocolate pudding.  Is this part of a published recipe?  No change would be necessary because of the change in the type of milk.

I'd consider adding a pinch of salt.


----------



## ILikePBCookies (Jul 23, 2009)

Or soy milk! I love soy milk...it makes everything taste nice


----------



## foodlover626 (Jul 23, 2009)

AGreed on the soy milk. But really, you can substitute any other kind of milk and nothing else changes.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

It will only be better with whole milk. Measurements are unchanged.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Jul 23, 2009)

Scotch said:


> It will only be better with whole milk. Measurements are unchanged.



Absolutely. 

If it calls for white water, subbing in actual milk will improve, not detract, at 1:1


----------

